# Closing The Shop



## Whaler (Jul 28, 2014)

Pen making has run it's course with me, I'm just burned out. As I get things sorted out I will be posting pen related stuff on the Deals and Trade forum so if you are looking for some deals take a look. If you are looking for a deal drop me a PM.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 28, 2014)

You lasted a long time Dick. I hate to hear this. Best wishes to you.


----------



## William Menard (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Mr. Dick. I have often went behind the curtain and looked at your turnings as a guide, extremely talented turner. I certainly hope you don't leave us on IAP, you could visit and give us constructive criticism. Wish you the very best.


----------



## camb (Jul 28, 2014)

*closing shop*

P.M. sent thanks Jeff


----------



## mark james (Jul 28, 2014)

*Any of your pens still rolling around?*

Hi Dick, I'll send a PM.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pen turning is sort of cyclic....I'm into bowls mostly and maybe some stopper stuff.  But I will probably go back to pens soon.

That said, maybe you should hang on to your 'stock', because from what I've seen you'll just about need to pay people to take the stuff, and when you go to replace everything later(when you have had your deserved 'vacation')....it might be expensive?




Scott (I need a hair cut....again) B


----------



## Whaler (Jul 29, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Pen turning is sort of cyclic....I'm into bowls mostly and maybe some stopper stuff.  But I will probably go back to pens soon.
> 
> That said, maybe you should hang on to your 'stock', because from what I've seen you'll just about need to pay people to take the stuff, and when you go to replace everything later(when you have had your deserved 'vacation')....it might be expensive?
> 
> ...



As far as I am concerned your post is totally inapprorpriate, uncalled for and presuming that I don't know what I am doing. You have a bit of growing up and learning ahead of you before you come on as a know it all.


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 29, 2014)

It makes me very sad to read this.  I have admired your work for awhile now.
Your skills here, will be miss, if you leave.


----------



## solobiker (Jul 29, 2014)

Even though I recently got into pen making I wish you the very best on your next endeavors.  I wish I would have got here sooner.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 29, 2014)

All the best in whatever you decide to do now....


----------



## eliasbboy (Jul 29, 2014)

Whaler said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Pen turning is sort of cyclic....I'm into bowls mostly and maybe some stopper stuff.  But I will probably go back to pens soon.
> ...



As an outsider here, I think I can offer some context.  "Scott" offered a bundle of starting equipment for making clay pen blanks.  There were few responses and he seemed (imho) to be annoyed at the lack of interest.  He ended up sending it to the dump in lieu of waiting for further interest or lower offers.

I believe his response has more to do with his bitterness about the lack of interest in his offering than anything personal toward you.

That aside, I am not too much of a presence around here unfortunately, but I would like to pass along my best wishes to you in whatever your future may bring.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 29, 2014)

You do fantastic work. Blessings in your future. I understand the break/change in focus. Have fun in your next endeavor!


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 30, 2014)

Whaler said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Pen turning is sort of cyclic....I'm into bowls mostly and maybe some stopper stuff.  But I will probably go back to pens soon.
> ...


I didn't read any of that in Scott's post.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 30, 2014)

I only stumbled upon your work today and found it outstanding. May you spend your time as you see fit and perhaps continue to bless others with the "work" of those hands.

Be well.


----------



## Boss302 (Jul 30, 2014)

Excellent work!  Good luck with whatever you do.  Your remarks regarding SDB777's comment was a little hyper-sensitive and harsh.  I don't know either one of you so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Janster (Jul 30, 2014)

Whaler said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Pen turning is sort of cyclic....I'm into bowls mostly and maybe some stopper stuff.  But I will probably go back to pens soon.
> ...




    Maybe I too will sound out of place, yy interpretation of Scott's post was " It'll cost a lot more $$$ to replace the equipment used to make your fine pens, if and when, the bug bites again and you wish to start making pen once more. I really do not believe anyone has a leg to stand on regarding your craftsmanship". I wish you only the best as you venture on in your journey. Be well......Jan


----------



## BJohn (Jul 30, 2014)

I am fairly new on the IAP forum but from what I have seen of your work it is amazing and to quote Jan 

" I really do not believe anyone has a leg to stand on regarding your craftsmanship"

God Bless you and may your next interest give you as much pleasure as pen turning once did.

Please watch for a PM.


----------



## mark james (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Dick:

As I related in my PM, your work is excellent and I wish you only the best in the future.

Just my opinion:  In reading Scott's posts in the few years I've been active - he has been VERY positive in IAP.  He may have a "unique" sense of humor at times (which I actually like), but I don't think there was any intent to be sarcastic or "tell you what to do,"  In fact I believe he was trying to be sympathetic for someone that "was burned out" (your term).  

Sometimes, a change in activities is helpful, and after a while we go back to things we love to do.

And I'M NOT telling you what to do.  You are the best person to decide what course is appropriate for you.

Best Regards, Mark


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Dick

I just want to take a minute to offer you thanks for sharing your work through the years.
I've always enjoyed looking at the beautiful things you make and I hope you continue making beautiful objects.

Thank you,
Gary


----------



## nanosec12 (Jul 30, 2014)

Whaler said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Pen turning is sort of cyclic....I'm into bowls mostly and maybe some stopper stuff.  But I will probably go back to pens soon.
> ...


 
Dick,
I have read quite a few of Scott's posts in the past, and I really think you are taking his meaning the wrong way.  Based on his previous posts, I feel like he is referring to the market conditions, not you, your work, or the way you care for your tools.  If I read his post correctly, it sounds like he is saying that places like craigs list have people expecting things for free.

well that's the way I understood it when I read it, I felt I had to speak up because I hate to see people getting mad at each other over a misunderstood comment.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Good Grief Charlie Brown*

All the man said was he was not going to be turning pens anymore and had some tools and other things he would be putting in the "Deals" forum....He didn't ask for advice on how to do it.


----------



## Boss302 (Jul 30, 2014)

If that's the case just put the stuff in the "Deals" forum and don't start a thread about it particularly if you don't want to read comments about what you're doing.  Nothing has been said that warranted the cranky response.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 30, 2014)

Boss302 said:


> If that's the case just put the stuff in the "Deals" forum and *don't start a thread about it particularly if you don't want to read comments about what you're doing.  **Nothing has been said that warranted the cranky response.*


If this was intended to reply to my last post.  
1) *I didn't start a thread about "it" WHALER is the OP of this thread and he has not posted since #7 in the thread so there is a better than fair possibility that he is not even following the thread*.

2)*Whether anything was said that warranted a "cranky" response or not is a matter of opinion.  Obviously Whaler did not have the same opinion you and some others have.*

I am not going to follow this thread anymore myself.


----------



## low_48 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow, several folks here on a short fuse!


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 31, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> Boss302 said:
> 
> 
> > If that's the case just put the stuff in the "Deals" forum and *don't start a thread about it particularly if you don't want to read comments about what you're doing.  **Nothing has been said that warranted the cranky response.*
> ...


I don't think that Pat meant 'you' specifically.  Rather, he was using it as a third person indefinite pronoun.  Consider if he had written it more formally as "One should not start a thread about an issue if one does not wish to receive comments about it."


Smitty37 said:


> 2)*Whether anything was said that warranted a "cranky" response or not is a matter of opinion.  Obviously Whaler did not have the same opinion you and some others have.*


i think that's pretty obvious.  Still, there's no harm in letting him know that he appears to have misread the situation.


----------



## Whaler (Jul 31, 2014)

I have been following the thread but since some of you have turned it into bullshit I am done posting here.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 31, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Boss302 said:
> ...


[B}That's why I prefaced my comments with the highlighted.  The wording of the post I replied to actually could be either directed at me or a general comment.[/B]


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jul 31, 2014)

Awwww.. Dick, I'm so sorry to see you leave. We are neighbor practically in Sequim! I havn't seen this thread or I would have stopped by to get some of those blanks, but it's ok. I have a bunch of pen making stuff coming this week. your work is excellent and I do enjoy all the pens shown in the forums. I only wish mine were that good but with practice,, they will be I'm sure.. Take care,, Fay


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 31, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...



I hear you.


----------

